# ??? Dually to SRW conversion????



## stangman35 (Feb 9, 2007)

Does anyone know if SRW truck wheels will fit on a dually if I take of the front hub adaptors.And if theres any difference in the axel width to make this work.If I can find a SRW bed and wheels I may convert mine.Dont really need a dually and would hate to lose my a$$ on a trade in.


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

stangman35;465319 said:


> Does anyone know if SRW truck wheels will fit on a dually if I take of the front hub adaptors.And if theres any difference in the axel width to make this work.If I can find a SRW bed and wheels I may convert mine.Dont really need a dually and would hate to lose my a$$ on a trade in.


If I am not mistaken the dually rearend is narrower than a SRW rear.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

If your truck is designed with DRW; what you're proposing may be illegal. Check with your state DMV.


----------



## snowman2025 (Jan 19, 2007)

i don't think that a dually is skinnier because it is all the same bed, just the fender is put on. The reason the inside wheels look skinnier is because the front wheels are set inbetween them to make them handle better.

You should just be able to take the fenders off and take the hub adapters off the front and get some shorter wheel studs for the back.


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

If you want to do this correctly you will need a bed and rear axle for a SRW truck. The front axle is the same after you remove the adapters. You are going to have to change gears in one of the axles. Dually's came with 4:10 and SRW came with 3:73. 
Plan on spending about 4k for everything including paint on the new bed and tires/wheels. You should be able to recoup about the same on the sale of your parts.


----------



## stangman35 (Feb 9, 2007)

nevrnf;466428 said:


> If you want to do this correctly you will need a bed and rear axle for a SRW truck. The front axle is the same after you remove the adapters. You are going to have to change gears in one of the axles. Dually's came with 4:10 and SRW came with 3:73.
> Plan on spending about 4k for everything including paint on the new bed and tires/wheels. You should be able to recoup about the same on the sale of your parts.


Not all did,Mine has 4.30 gears,im gonna run in to the dealer and measure the rear on a srw truck.If the dually rear is shorter or longer ,different offset wheels should take care of this.I really dont think there is any difference,other than maybe a larger rear.

And I am aware id need a bed.

Thanks


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

I just converted from SRW to dually, advance adapters supplied bits, on a '99. My 2000 dually is a Gale Banked workhorse. Spend the $4000 on a salter and make more $$$$. Dually will take the weight way better. tymusic


----------



## Tscape (Jan 19, 2004)

I am planning to do the conversion from SRW to dually on my 97 F350.


----------

